# Comp-tac gun belt



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Just got my Comp-tac 1.5" non-tapered gun belt in the mail today. WOW...extremely thick and stiff, and very solid. I tried it with my OWB holster and the gun held tight up against me with no play. Highly recommended.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Ouch!!! And you didn’t even call for a price from Galco?? First you don’t come to the NRA show and now this????


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

It's a long story.


----------

